# 215/45 R17 tires & rims on MK3 golf vr6!!



## heerschap (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey just though I would post my new 215/45 R17 rims & tires I bought for $350.00 used but 75% tread yet. They came off a mazda 3 with a 5 bolt 114.5 mm pattern, so I had to buy wheel adapters for about $250.00 from adaptitusa.com, so they would fit my mk3 golf which is a 5 bolt 110 mm pattern. Now its time to repair the body. picked this 97 GTI VR6 up for $1500.00 with only 66000 km. engine is like new, super fast too.
BEFORE








AFTER
























_Modified by heerschap at 9:01 AM 6-7-2009_


_Modified by heerschap at 9:39 AM 6-7-2009_


----------

